# Planning visit to Zentrum - no factory tour??



## tobandals (Apr 21, 2004)

I am planning to visit the Zentrum museum, and have a BMW day on Jan. 10. I was hoping to do a tour of the factory, but see that the web site says "Tours will be suspended effective June 1, 2007 as the plant prepares for new model production." Seems like a long time to do a model change. Are tours still suspended? :dunno:

I'm not doing a delivery, just visiting. Is there anything I should be aware of not to miss?

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I was told tours would resume in the Spring, after the X6 introduction.

The Zentrum is a good place to stop along I85, but I wouldn't make it a destination.


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> The Zentrum is a good place to stop along I85, but I wouldn't make it a destination.


+1

Without the tour, I would not make the Zentrum a specific destination. We spent a few minutes in the Zentrum during our PCD, but we were also able to take the factory tour. I probably spent about 15 minutes looking at the cars, but I suppose someone who's more of an enthusiast could stretch that out to about an hour. There's also a small gift shop with some BMW goodies.


----------



## tobandals (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I live just over an hour away, so it's not a big trip for me, but after your comments I may rethink it and save it for a time I can do the tour as well.


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

BMW never has plant tours while they are in production with a brand new model. This is usually for the first year of a brand new model.


----------

